
Npm install goldmansachs - CodeOtter
https://github.com/CodeOtter/goldmansachs
======
MawNicker
LOL! I especially like the capitalization:

    
    
        var GoldMansaChs = require('goldmansachs');
    

I hope this troll gets fed.

